# Sticky  Root for the Galaxy Tab 2 10.1



## nycbjr (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks to vdub804 for testing this, the same method I created for the Gtab 2 7.0 works on the 10.1 as well! So here is a paste of the instructions...

Confirming this is for the GT-P5100 (and the 7.0 GT-P3100)

Big fat warning, I MAKE NO GUARANTEES THIS WILL NOT BRICK YOUR TAB, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!

Now with that unpleasantness out of the way.. with out further ado. I present the very first root for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 and now 10.1!! Yay mom I'm a dev now!

The original root exploit, re-flashing the boot partition will no longer be available due to some in-compatibleies with miss-matched firmware (sorry about that!)

Hence forth to get root, Flash xoomdev's CWM recovery First, then flash the package in this post.

Xoomdev's thread

Paste of his instructions:

Download the recovery.tar.md5

Make sure Kies is closed
Reboot into Download mode (adb reboot download)
Open Odin, confirm connection
Click PDA
Load recovery.tar.md5 file
Click Start
Device will reboot when the flash is complete

To reboot into recovery, just like any other device; adb reboot recovery

Link to the CWM Package

Link to root package

Congratulations you are now rooted!


----------



## taerin (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for this. I am hesitant to try this tho without a way to go back to stock, in case I need to return it. Is there a stock recovery image available yet?


----------



## nycbjr (Apr 28, 2012)

No I don't have a 10.1.. Start a fund to get me one, and you bet all this will be available


----------



## WeltWon (Oct 15, 2011)

taerin said:


> Awesome, thank you for this. I am hesitant to try this tho without a way to go back to stock, in case I need to return it. Is there a stock recovery image available yet?


Just make a backup. After you install the custom CWM, boot into to it and make a backup. Then reboot and do a factory reset. Reboot again into CWM and make a backup. After you make the backup of the factory reset, restore your personalized backup. I did this, tested all, works perfectly.


----------



## dag425 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can someone who has this pull the camera.apk from /system/app and any libs and bins that are related to it... I want to try and see if I can get the camera working on my 10.1 GTab, the first one, with them... Like ICS/AOKP but would like my camera to work and Im sick of waiting for Sammy to update........

EDIT: Got a TiBu backup file for it but seeing as its from a non deodexed ROM it didnt and proly wont work till that happens. If that will even work...


----------



## bacanos (Mar 1, 2012)

i had success with this root method on my galaxy tab 2 10.1 GT-P5113TSYXAR. went one hour without root when i first got it just to remember how it felt. excited to see some custom roms in the near future!

*edit- had model wrong, now it is correct.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

flashed CWM, got a glitched out version of it though, haha. there were two entire menus on the screen, every time I scrolled it would highlight the option on both menus, and they would scroll simultaneously. went ahead and flashed the root package anyways and the superuser app appeared as normal. installations fail when I attempt to update the SU binary's, rootchecker says I'm not rooted. will try again and update everyone.


----------



## bacanos (Mar 1, 2012)

the screen glitch is normal, so i read, and is to be expected right now. not sure why your SU binaries wouldn't update. i checked mine and they went through the process no problem. [it comes up-to-date i believe but should still allow you to do it again anyways.] it sounds like you might want to try flashing the root zip again in CWM, maybe it didn't take the first time?


----------



## mojakarykatura (May 27, 2012)

WeltWon said:


> Just make a backup. After you install the custom CWM, boot into to it and make a backup. Then reboot and do a factory reset. Reboot again into CWM and make a backup. After you make the backup of the factory reset, restore your personalized backup. I did this, tested all, works perfectly.


can you share your stock backup file or rooted one? a friend of mine tried to root his p5113 and he did not make a backup before he did it. now his tab is not booting. i can get it in to recovery mode and if i can get a backup i am hoping to get it back to life
thanks


----------



## r3dpuma (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys I have a big problem. I just bought a galaxy tab 2 10.1. I rooted and than I installed Rom manager. And I used Rom manager to update the CWM. When I did that it asked me what device I have, and by mistake I choose galaxy tab 10.1 (the first one) and after reboot the tab is not turning on anymore. Can't go in recovery or download mode. I tried everything.
Its weird because Its just a recovery not a kernel or a Rom. Please any ideas?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

After I flashed the recovery in odin, the tablet goes directly to clockworkmod. The screen looks like its doubled on cwm. It would just sit at the galaxy tab 2 boot screen when i tell it to reboot. I tried installing Cleanrom, and it still will not load into anything after reboot. Please help, this must be happening to some people out there.


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

Wipe your data and reflash the official recovery over at xda forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

did, the tablet seems to be in a i dont care what you do mode


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

If you can get to download mode that doesn't really matter. At this point you will need to flash a stock ROM and start over.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

Link to something flashable for gt-p5113 in download mode? I have searched everywhere.


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

Use the 5110 and flash a 5113 ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

